# Is this the way 2005 F1 is going to be?



## Elwood (Dec 20, 2002)

racerdave said:


> Yep, I agree that Williams and Ferrari looks like the old wings.
> 
> Here's a little ditty from the Toyota launch that helps illustrate the differences... most are 2004 (top), 2005 (bottom):


 Nice pics!

Looks like Sauber and BAR are the first to show the new front wing designs. Sauber's biplane look is quite interesting.


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

The Williams looks like the elements of the rear wing are moved forward, but the endplates are more like the 04 spec. I guess...

Look at the rear wing on the BAR to see what I mean.


----------



## Elwood (Dec 20, 2002)

SteveT said:


> The Williams looks like the elements of the rear wing are moved forward, but the endplates are more like the 04 spec. I guess...
> 
> Look at the rear wing on the BAR to see what I mean.


 heh

less wing + more ad space = mutant wing!


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

And so today, FIAT agreed with the FIA to extend the current Concorde Agreement until 2012 - the only team to do so so far. Typical.

I wonder how much much Bernie had to pay for that. Surely, that giant turd, Max Mosley, is also thrilled about "securing the future of Formula One."

So much for seeing the red cars in the GPWC ... Hey, maybe that is a really good thing!

Luca di Montezemolo :thumbdwn: 


.


----------



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

Patrick 520iAT said:


> And so today, FIAT agreed with the FIA to extend the current Concorde Agreement until 2012 - the only team to do so so far. Typical.
> 
> I wonder how much much Bernie had to pay for that. Surely, that giant turd, Max Mosley, is also thrilled about "securing the future of Formula One."
> 
> ...


GPWC?:dunno: Water Closet, Western Canada, what?


----------



## WILLIA///M (Apr 15, 2002)

berford said:


> GPWC?:dunno: Water Closet, Western Canada, what?


Competitive series major teams are threatening to form if they don't get a fair shake on the revenues in the new F1 agreement. Grand Prix World Championship IIRC.


----------



## bob lindquist (Jul 6, 2002)

I think higher forces might be at work for Ferrari this year.

The team just had a personal audience with this man.

I'm just watching second place again this year.


----------



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

bob lindquist said:


> I think higher forces might be at work for Ferrari this year.
> 
> The team just had a personal audience with this man.
> 
> I'm just watching second place again this year.


His Popeness was bribed with a model Ferrari...so who's he going to support. Word has it that he likes it better than the Popemobile, but doesn't think he'll fit inside. I didn't see Sir Frank hand over a car, though.


----------



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

Latest results from Barcelona (with Spoonface still running the 2004 set up):

*Times*
1. Webber Williams 1:16.631 35 laps
2. Heidfeld Williams 1:16.978 34 laps
3. M Schumacher Ferrari 1:17.027 126 laps 
4. Trulli Toyota 1:17.658 84 laps
5. Liuzzi Red Bull 1:18.028 40 laps 
6. Coulthard Red Bull 1:18.197 52 laps
7. Klien Red Bull 1:18.320 38 laps 
8. R Schumacher Toyota 1:20.338 22 laps

*Perhaps there's still hope. :thumbup: *


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

About the only interesting note from Wednesday's practice is that Jarno Trulli drove a simulated race distance on one set of tires.

The rest of those times mean very little.


.


----------



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

Patrick 520iAT said:


> About the only interesting note from Wednesday's practice is that Jarno Trulli drove a simulated race distance on one set of tires.
> 
> The rest of those times mean very little.
> 
> .


Of course nothing is very meaningful until race day. I'm just hopeful.


----------



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

Toyota is going about it right it seems -- better to get the datapoints with the new car and new regs in lock step straight away. 

It'd be nice to see them make a step forward to make it even more interesting at the top...


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

racerdave said:


> Toyota is going about it right it seems -- better to get the datapoints with the new car and new regs in lock step straight away.
> 
> It'd be nice to see them make a step forward to make it even more interesting at the top...


Toyota does have their (at least the beginning of) 2005 spec car. It's hard to tell how much the hybridized cars are impacted by the new regulations. And with Pizzonia and Heidfeld competing with one another, Williams is on a different page. Once the new Williams comes along things will change. I can only assume that Coulthard was in a largely 2004 car. He was fastest today.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

McLaren will debut their new car on Monday at Barca. The track is closed for them, and only a handful of motorsports journalists will be invited.

But anyway.


.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Rumor has it that the new McLaren has already been tested by Mika Häkkinen and Bernd Schneider earlier this week at Estoril - behind closed doors. Interesting.


.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

So, some Barca testing times. 

01 Badoer Ferrari 1:15.894 75 laps
02 Schumacher Ferrari 1:16.003 57 laps 
03 Montoya McLaren 1:16.543 72 laps
04 Massa Sauber 1:17.488 91 laps

Schumacher was driving the F2004M - 2005 conform

The scary part is, Schumacher's best time (in Barcelona) last year was 1.17.450....

So long for slower F1


----------



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

For the third consecutive time, Luca Badoer was the fastest during today's testing in Barcelona.

The Ferrari test driver finished in front of Michael Schumacher and Jacques Villeneuve, who took over from Felipe Massa at Sauber.

As a reference, Michael Schumacher's pole position in last year's Spanish Grand Prix was 1'15"022. The track record is still held by Takuma Sato in 1'13"797 (since 3 February 2004).

Barcelona - 30/01/05
1. Luca Badoer - Ferrari F2004 - 1'15"446 - 31 laps
2. Michael Schumacher - Ferrari F2004 M - 1'15"973 - 68 laps
3. Jacques Villeneuve - Sauber Petronas C24 - 1'18"108 - 79 laps


----------

